# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  المؤشرTrendAndDiver.mq4و Diver.mq4  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## بنكرمان

الاخوه الزملاء هل احد يملك المؤشر التالي
TrendAndDiver.mq4
و
 Diver.mq4
الرجاء تزويدي بهما اذا كانت متوفره لدى اي شخص بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لكم

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

شوف هنا كدا .. اعتقد موجودين  http://forum.mql4.com/c/forum/2007/10/List.htm_1.txt

----------


## ناصر محمد

> الاخوه الزملاء هل احد يملك المؤشر التالي
> TrendAndDiver.mq4
> و
>  Diver.mq4
> الرجاء تزويدي بهما اذا كانت متوفره لدى اي شخص بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لكم

 تفضل أخى الكريم
وإن كنت أظن انه اكسبرت
وفقك الله

----------


## بنكرمان

> شوف هنا كدا .. اعتقد موجودين  http://forum.mql4.com/c/forum/2007/10/List.htm_1.txt

 بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وشكرا لك ولسرعة الرد فجزاك الله كل الخير 
ولكن لم اجدها بالموقع 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## بنكرمان

> تفضل أخى الكريم  وإن كنت أظن انه اكسبرت وفقك الله

  
شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك 
وهو صحيح اكسبيرت مشاركه به شخص روسي في المسابقه العالميه للاكسبيرتات وهو محقق المركز رقم 27 ولكنه دبل راس المال فقط من خلال 4صفقات ولم افهم من كلامه غير هذين المؤشرين ولكنها لا تعمل لدي ولا اعرف سبب المشكله هو لدي ام انه من المؤشرين 
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
> وشكرا لك ولسرعة الرد فجزاك الله كل الخير 
> ولكن لم اجدها بالموقع 
> شكرا لك اخي الكريم

 
طيب دور تاني كدا   :Big Grin:  .. 
يمكنك تفعيل خاصية البحث من المتصفح لديك

----------


## بنكرمان

> طيب دور تاني كدا  .. 
> يمكنك تفعيل خاصية البحث من المتصفح لديك

  
ههههههههههه
عذرا منك اخي الكريم 
وارجو ان لم اكن قد ضايقتك بكلامي في الاعلى بارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

لا داعي للاعتذار يا اخي.. انا اللي كان واجب على احمل المؤشر و ارفقه هنا .. 
و  لكن اعذرني انشغلت شوية

----------

